# Misting system advice please



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Firstly hello to all, as I have never posted in this section before:2thumb:

I am looking to get a misting system set up in my reptile room, I need one to service between 40 - 60 viv's. 

I have been looking at the "Extended misting system" on Dartfrog.co.uk, I just wondered if anyone has any experience of this pump ? To me it seems very expensive for what looks like a car window washer pump and a 12v transformer ?

If any one has any other suggestions for pumps please let me know !

Many Thanks.: victory:


----------



## musty (Oct 12, 2009)

Rhac's R us said:


> Firstly hello to all, as I have never posted in this section before:2thumb:
> 
> I am looking to get a misting system set up in my reptile room, I need one to service between 40 - 60 viv's.
> 
> ...


Please visit dutch-rana.nl web site they have very large selection of watering systems and they are experts.Rana will be attending UK Frog Day in June.
[email protected]


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

A car window wash pump will power about 2 nozzles.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The polywog misting systems are worth a look, they and mistking are some of the best around. I dont like dartfrogs ones. 

Jay


----------



## liamb111 (Apr 2, 2010)

i'd recommend looking at Mistkings website...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The Pollywog nozzles are excellent, however one of their pumps wouldn't get close on running 40 nozzles.

Mistking do a larger pump, as do ENT, Rana and JewelSpray. However to be honest, I'd actually recommend going for more than 1 system. Mistking state their standard pump will run 20 nozzles. I say more than one pump, as although you can get bigger pumps, they are also a lot noisier. More than one pump also means that you can run them at different times etc, giving more flexibility. If you want a single pump however Mistking state their large capacity pump will run up to and above 70 nozzles.

I have a Mistking Standard pump myself, and love it. Very very quiet and well made, and cheaper than many similar pumps.

Oh, just to clarify, Mistking you need to either order from Mistking themselves in Canada, or from Vivariumland in Poland. Vivariumland don't stock the entire range though, so often Mistking are a better bet.

Me, I would go for a combination of a Mistking pump with Pollywog nozzles.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

mistkings pump is outstanding just avoid super rain:devil:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

I use this one- check, but i'm sure it does upto 100?

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - E.N.T. Power Pump, 24 Volt E.N.T. Power Pump, 24 Volt RF5000

I have it running 24 and its silent.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Wolfenrook said:


> The Pollywog nozzles are excellent, however one of their pumps wouldn't get close on running 40 nozzles.
> 
> Mistking do a larger pump, as do ENT, Rana and JewelSpray. However to be honest, I'd actually recommend going for more than 1 system. Mistking state their standard pump will run 20 nozzles. I say more than one pump, as although you can get bigger pumps, they are also a lot noisier. More than one pump also means that you can run them at different times etc, giving more flexibility. If you want a single pump however Mistking state their large capacity pump will run up to and above 70 nozzles.
> 
> ...


Some sounds advice there, id agree mistking pump with pollywogs nozels is a good call. 

jay


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the great advice ! 

I think I will go with the mist king standard pump, with the pollywog nozzles. I will do one of my racks (12 terrariums) and see how I get on, and then if needed use separate pump's for the other racks as suggested :2thumb:

Are the nozzles adjustable to alter the size of the mist droplets ?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Rhac's R us said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice !
> 
> I think I will go with the mist king standard pump, with the pollywog nozzles. I will do one of my racks (12 terrariums) and see how I get on, and then if needed use separate pump's for the other racks as suggested :2thumb:
> 
> Are the nozzles adjustable to alter the size of the mist droplets ?


I would go with two systems myself. 
The nozzles are not adjustable to alter size of mist droplets.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Rhac's R us said:


> Thanks everyone for the great advice !
> 
> I think I will go with the mist king standard pump, with the pollywog nozzles. I will do one of my racks (12 terrariums) and see how I get on, and then if needed use separate pump's for the other racks as suggested :2thumb:
> 
> Are the nozzles adjustable to alter the size of the mist droplets ?


mistking noozles are also very very good. but no you cant alter the size of the droplets allthough i believe both mistking and polywog noozles produce something like 50 microns so its almost like a vapour and will swirl around the viv for a few moments before drifting down giving great coverage and asthetics:2thumb:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Using different heads will adjust the flow, coverage etc though.

10 New Anti-Clog Misting Nozzles..Acetal Plastic Nozzle | eBay UK


----------



## Rhac's R us (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your very useful advice:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sam is absolutely correct that Mistking nozzles are excellent. However they take longer to come, and need a bigger hole than the Pollywog ones (which only need a 10mm hole), hence all the new nozzles I buy now are pollywog ones. If you want a coarser mist then the Dartfrog ones have larger droplets. As a dart keeper though I go for the finest mist I can find, hence Pollywog and Mistking.

Ade


----------

